# Freeborn man of the travelling people



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 21, 2009)

This song say it all about travelling and free camping

FREEBORN MAN OF THE TRAVELLING PEOPLE
(Ewan MacColl)

I am a freeborn man of the travelling people
Got no fixed abode, with nomads I am numbered
Country lanes and byways were always my ways
Never fancied being lumbered

O we knew the woods, all the resting places
And the small birds sang when wintertime was over
Then we'd pack our load and be on the road
They were good old times for the rover

There was open ground where a man could linger
Stay a week or two for time was not your master
Then away you'd jog with your horse and dog
Nice and easy, no need to go faster

Now and then you'd meet up with other travellers
Hear the news or else swap family information
At the country fairs, we'd be meeting there
All the people of the travelling nation

All you freeborn men of the travelling people
Every tinker, rolling stone, or gypsy rover
Winds of change are blowing, old ways are going
Your travelling days will soon be over

It was written I believe in the late 1950s to early 1960s and the last verse referes to the 1960 Act.

Things have changed but the roaming way of life is still with us and we are proof of it.


----------



## Barbt (Sep 21, 2009)

do you have the tune /music to this song?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 21, 2009)

YouTube - Freeborn Man Of The Traveling People

This version has an extra verse which I thought should be there.

O Iv'e know life hard and Iv'e know it easy
and Iv'e cursed the life, when winter days were dawning
but Iv'e dance and sang throught the whole night long
seen the summer sunrise in the morning.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi - Any more traveling folk songs yo know of.

John

(Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Guernsey Donkey

If you log onto UTUBE above there are quite a few by the Johnsons and others  Here is another

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_7ytsiYQkY


John


----------



## Baggins (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for that John.

Especially enjoyed the YouTube clips of Ewan McColl singing this song and others.

I now have the clip on my desktop to remind me what traveling the road is all about.

BW


----------



## auldyins (Sep 21, 2009)

*travelers way*

Thanks John
enjoyed the words,and relate to them,as i am sure many on this group will.
as my good lady say's, itchy feet syndrome wonder whats round the bend or over the hill top, i and  just may be the fishing further up will be better, hahaha
ach but its nice ti meet new people,and have a wee blather.
stay safe
jim


----------



## twosugars (Oct 16, 2009)

an old ian dury song sprang to mind! 
YouTube - Ian Dury & The Blockheads "Itinerant Child"


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is the difinitive version IMHO. YouTube - Luke Kelly The Travelling People

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## maingate (Oct 11, 2010)

I prefer Willie Nelson

"On the road again"


----------



## Freaky Konnie (Nov 20, 2010)

We used to go to the "Folk clubs" in the  late 60's and early70's. This was on of many songs we used to sing along with maybe that was one of the inspirations to leave Brum and travel the world and meet lots of people.
Hi Guernsey Donkey  We lived in Guernsey from 76 (that really hot summer) till 87....


----------



## Freaky Konnie (Nov 20, 2010)

oops!!!.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 21, 2010)

maingate said:


> I prefer Willie Nelson
> 
> "On the road again"


 
one of my favorits  that  as i cannot wait to get back on the road again


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 21, 2010)

maingate said:


> I prefer Willie Nelson
> 
> "On the road again"


 
Counrty & Western musik is all I have at home and in the MH. A few oldies too. A bit old fashion, but then, I am 68 +.
Unneccessary noise is now the rage but who am I to complain. After all, it is the 21 Centuary.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 21, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> Counrty & Western musik is all I have at home and in the MH. A few oldies too. A bit old fashion, but then, I am 68 +.
> Unneccessary noise is now the rage but who am I to complain. After all, it is the 21 Centuary.


talk about unnessary noise when the young hatch back brigade come round with there boom boom music, my mate he is in his 70s has a 400 watt sound system fitted in his van with a massive base box he puts on his 50s music on  full whack  they soon leave


----------



## bigal (Nov 21, 2010)

Reminds me of the poem by W.H.Davies, the Welsh author and poet who wrote "Autobiography Of A Supertramp", a story about life on the road in the the late 19th century, well worth a read for those that don't know it. Anyway here's the poem.........W. H. Davies
Leisure
WHAT is this life if, full of care,
We have no time to stand and stare?—
No time to stand beneath the boughs,
And stare as long as sheep and cows:

No time to see, when woods we pass,
Where squirrels hide their nuts in grass:

No time to see, in broad daylight,
Streams full of stars, like skies at night:

No time to turn at Beauty's glance,
And watch her feet, how they can dance:

No time to wait till her mouth can
Enrich that smile her eyes began?

A poor life this if, full of care,
We have no time to stand and stare.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 21, 2010)

very true very true


----------

